# Fish room New Parosphromenus !



## Lindy (11 Sep 2014)

Setting up shrimp/fish room under our stairs. It is really just a place to hide from my 3 1/2 yr old.

Electrics sorted.





Tanks arrived today.




Dc aquariums have done an excellent job and had decided to do all the tanks in optiwhite for no extra cost. A very nice surprise! 







Just waiting for the polystyrene sheets for the tanks to sit on.


----------



## kirk (11 Sep 2014)

Very nice lindy, nice of them to do opti too. Look forward to see that lot set up.


----------



## mr. luke (11 Sep 2014)

Optiwhite shrimp room, thats just showing off 
Are you concerned about evaporation affecting the ceiling in there?


----------



## Andy D (11 Sep 2014)

How big are you stairs that you have a room under them!?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (11 Sep 2014)

Andy D said:


> How big are you stairs that you have a room under them!?


I was wondering the same thing... I'm thinking Wes Craven-esque?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Sep 2014)

Andy D said:


> How big are you stairs that you have a room under them!?


lol the same thing I ask her


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

kirk said:


> Very nice lindy



 Thanks Kirk




mr. luke said:


> Are you concerned about evaporation affecting the ceiling in there?



All tanks have glass sliding lids or a hood and being a draughty old house provides a little ventilation and I'll leave the door open during the day (unless I'm hiding)


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

We don't have a big house but it is around 100 yrs old with good living space.





 










Living in a shitty wee village means the nice houses are cheaper. If this house was in Glasgow wee wouldn't have been able to buy it. Saying that, it was a doer uper. The stairs took 3yrs to strip and wasn't made any easier by the previous owner who had covered it with nitramore, a toxic paint stripper, and then just left it as it was too much hard work. The bathroom was 'avocado' and you could see daylight through the hole in the dormer roof above the shower/bath.


----------



## Edvet (12 Sep 2014)

Very nice Lindy, looks like it's going to be a super 'retreat". Keep the pictures coming.
What size are the tanks?


----------



## darthpaul (12 Sep 2014)

Wow thats an awesome space! Cant wait to see what shrimp you have in there!


----------



## ian_m (12 Sep 2014)

Couple of comments...

- Nice.
- You need to move your tanks so that you see them as you look into the cupboard whilst going up the stairs.
- Ventilation of some form will be required. My mate had a tank in a small room (ex toilet I think) in his old house and suffered condensation and mould on the external wall.


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

ian_m said:


> - Nice


thanks




ian_m said:


> You need to move your tanks so that you see them as you look into the cupboard whilst going up the stairs


There is another rack to go in straight in front of the door.




ian_m said:


> Ventilation of some form will be required. My mate had a tank in a small room (ex toilet I think) in his old house and suffered condensation and mould on the external wall


There is no external wall as we are semi detached so no cooler wall for condensation to form on. There are gaps all over the place in the floor walls and ceiling so not a sealed room by any means. I might put a vent on the door though, to help when the door is shut.

Thanks for the input. I'll be eating my words if it goes all mouldy lol...



Edvet said:


> What size are the tanks?


The one right under the stairs is a 95l for female betta splendens
The new tanks for the racks are 69x30x30 cm and 60x30x30.
The wee 30cm cube has lees betta channoides in it for now.


----------



## mr. luke (12 Sep 2014)

My advice would be to ditch the bettas. Who needs fish? The funny looks from him may offend your shrimps so youd be better off with a shrimp only room.... 
You are living one of my many dreams now


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

mr. luke said:


> My advice would be to ditch the bettas. Who needs fish?


I'm afraid my odd ball liquorice gourami have rekindled my love for fish and the bettas are stunning!







mr. luke said:


> You are living one of my many dreams now


I'm feeling pretty lucky


----------



## kirk (12 Sep 2014)

That's a cracking space under those stairs. Did harry potter not pay his rent?.


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Sep 2014)

I agree that is a good space. Looking forward to regular progress reports


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

Haha, kirk. Should have put Eva in here, her room would make lovely shrimp room.


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

Got tanks on one set of shelves and realised that it is a tight fit. I'd actually ordered 4 x 69x29x30 to give a little room for error on 70x30 shelving. Last night I noticed they were 30cm deep and thought sh1t. They fit but they are up against the metal.







Dc aquariums think it will be fine.


----------



## Lindy (12 Sep 2014)

Not sure why they are on their sides?


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Sep 2014)

Subscribed


ldcgroomer said:


> Not sure why they are on their sides?


My camera does that, it auto rotates on the camera screen but when transferred to the pc they are sideways, I have to rotate them with windows and then upload them.


----------



## Lindy (13 Sep 2014)

Big clown said:


> My camera does that, it auto rotates on the camera screen but when transferred to the pc they are sideways,


Normally they are the right way up as I do it all through my phone. I must have done something different.


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Sep 2014)

Perhapse the tilt sensor on the phone was/is'nt working properly
I dont know then


----------



## Lindy (23 Sep 2014)

Tanks are starting to fill. The betta channoides from lee was holding when he came up north and there are now 5 fry in the breeder box so the juvenile doesn’t eat them. I see another betta channoides tank in the future.




 

The first lot of betta splendens arrived today. 1 lavander male giant and female dumbo giant, a koi hmpk male and a fancy hmpk male.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Sep 2014)

Wow! Looking nice. I like the big boy nice colour in him


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (23 Sep 2014)

The lavender is gorgeous, and good luck with the fry!


----------



## kirk (23 Sep 2014)

Beautiful lindy, they are definitely growing on me. I can see me getting one or two when I'm sick of the shrimp.


----------



## Lindy (23 Sep 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2014)

Have moved in my established shrimp tank and set up the second.



Using an hmf powered by an aquazonic powerhead that has a air inlet so flow an o2 in one package.




The betta channoides fry are doing well




Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2014)




----------



## sciencefiction (28 Sep 2014)

It must be an exciting project  so many tanks.....
Looking at the sponge, my baby shrimp  seem to live inside the coarse sponges so if yours are coarse enough it's very hard cleaning them without killing some baby shrimp.


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2014)

I don’t plan on cleaning it for months, or as long as possible, at a time and it's 30ppi so not that coarse.


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Sep 2014)

I am not sure how many ppi mine are but probably 20 ppi by looking at them. I always end up with 20-ish baby shrimp in the dirty water and I am not sure why I clean the sponges because I end up dumping the water back into the tank as I can't catch them in a whole day if I don't


----------



## Lindy (28 Sep 2014)

Ha, yes, I have 20ppi in the gammarus shrimp tank and they actually live in the sponges and only seem to come out at feeding time.


----------



## Lindy (30 Sep 2014)

The girls arrived today. Unfortunately one was a male pretending (badly) to be a female. After causing absolute havoc he was removed to space of his own.
Some pics of the girls and one boy waiting for his tank to get to right temp.

















Also finished dividing a tank for males. Each section has water from a spraybar that has been warmed by an external heater.




Cheers


----------



## tim (30 Sep 2014)

Some stunning bettas there lindy, a very interesting fish, great to see some being well cared for


----------



## Andy D (30 Sep 2014)

They really are gorgeous fish!


----------



## Lindy (30 Sep 2014)

They are surprisingly interesting to watch. The females are hunting through the leaves for food. They have a stop start motion with a sinewy glide.


----------



## Lindy (9 Oct 2014)

Spent today making jet lifts for hm filters. 









This tank will be for the liquorice gourami so very gentle flow. Jet lift takes the water right over to the other side of the tank where the sponges softens the outflow of water. Substrate arrives tomorrow.  Went for swelluks limpopo sand as they say it doesn’t affect ph and is completely inert. 
Bought some stunning redmoor from gre0044 on ebay again, excellent value for money.
 Cheers for looking


----------



## X3NiTH (9 Oct 2014)

That looks great, I like the way you've incorporated the pipe through the HMF.


----------



## Lindy (10 Oct 2014)

X3NiTH said:


> That looks great, I like the way you've incorporated the pipe through the HMF.


Thanks. This way the clean, filtered water should trickle out the side opposite the hmf. I think when you have fish capable of jumping it is best for the foam to go right up to the glass. Really hoping to breed these wee guys


----------



## Lindy (12 Oct 2014)

The male betta channoides, or mr betta as my little girl calls him, was posing today.


----------



## Lindy (2 Nov 2014)

The betta channoides fry are taking a long time to grow. They are about 1cm long now.

I had set up new tanks, for the adult betta channoides and liquorice gourami, with what I thought was inert coarse sand. Unfortunately it starting raising the ph within a few days and had gone from 4.7 to 6. All 3 tanks had to be emptied of sand so the bettas and gourami are sharing the one tank that had no substrate. Now all the tanks are bare bottom but with wood and java fern. Fish should be back in their separate tanks next week. A bit annoying as the young female betta had shown her breeding colours/stripes the next day after being put in the new set up. She soon lost them with the ph rise


----------



## Lindy (2 Nov 2014)

I have had all sorts of problems with the betta splendens.  The giant male never fed well after he arrived and died about 10 days later showing no sign of illness. I have lost 4 females to dropsy in the big 190l tank. Parameters seem fine, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate all zero. Crystal shrimp breeding and fat little ottos. Apparently b. Splendens are extremely inbred so prone to bacterial infections. The remaining girls may end up back under the stairs in a bare bottom tank too. All of the b. Splendens have been treated with fluke solve for possible parasites and I've had to by antibiotics for fish for the first time


----------



## sanj (2 Nov 2014)

Hey I also have an understairs fish room, but you have more space. Really nice set up.


----------



## Lindy (2 Nov 2014)

Thankyou sanj


----------



## Andy D (2 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I have had all sorts of problems with the betta splendens.  The giant male never fed well after he arrived and died about 10 days later showing no sign of illness. I have lost 4 females to dropsy in the big 190l tank. Parameters seem fine, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate all zero. Crystal shrimp breeding and fat little ottos. Apparently b. Splendens are extremely inbred so prone to bacterial infections. The remaining girls may end up back under the stairs in a bare bottom tank too. All of the b. Splendens have been treated with fluke solve for possible parasites and I've had to by antibiotics for fish for the first time



Sorry to hear that! 

Splendens are such lovely fish but do seem to be very fragile. I lost my male to dropsy after about 8 months.


----------



## Lindy (5 Nov 2014)

Well i might not be having luck with betta splendens  but my liquorice gourami have fry! Have removed the parents to increase chance of survival. 



The tiny dots under the leaf are fry


----------



## Michael W (5 Nov 2014)

Well done Lindy! Hard work always pays off.


----------



## Lindy (5 Nov 2014)

Michael W said:


> Well done Lindy! Hard work always pays off.


Thankyou  Although the fish did the hardest job


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Nov 2014)

nice one lindy


----------



## Lindy (9 Nov 2014)

The baby betta channoides  have now been moved to 30l to grow on. I divided ghe adults 60l tank as i wasn't  sure they actually  enjoyed having all that open space.



Divided tank.




The juvenile  has turned out to be female and is gojng a lovely  rich orangey  colour.




The babies seem to be enjoying hunting the bbs through wood and leaves.

They liquorice gourami fry are now in the hang on breeder box. I removed arojnd 10 from the parents tank. I'll  take some  pics when they become a little more than iridescent orange eyeballs.

Tomorrow  i pick up some betta simplex


----------



## Lindy (9 Nov 2014)

The letter j seems to feature  prominently  where it shouldn't in my typing....


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2014)

Betta simplex  male displaying


----------



## Lindy (12 Nov 2014)

The paro fry are feeding well on bbs so fingers crossed they all survive!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Nov 2014)

Nice one lindy. Hope every thing go well


----------



## Lindy (15 Nov 2014)

Both pairs of paros  are guarding  eggs this morn.


----------



## Lindy (17 Nov 2014)

betta simplex embrace followed by egg pass.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Nov 2014)

Wow. So cool wat hing them breed. They are betta fish right lindy?


----------



## Lindy (17 Nov 2014)

Yes,  Ryan,  wild type betta.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Nov 2014)

Oh i see. Haha i though they were different


----------



## Lindy (17 Nov 2014)

Different  to what?  They are not betta splendens ,  they are betta simplex. These are a very different  fish that mouth brood  their eggs and fry.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Nov 2014)

I get it now


----------



## Lindy (18 Nov 2014)

Tank 1 paro eggs have hatched and the fry are dangling from the roof of the tunnel, Looks like loads. Tank 2 eggs are all gone and I suspect the ramshorn snails have had them as i've heard this can happen. There are no snails in tank 1. I really didn't expect the pair in tank 2 to breed which is why all the snails are in there 

The Simplex male has swallowed the eggs and they are back at it this morn. Apparently if you get past day 3 of holding it is good sign.


----------



## Lindy (21 Nov 2014)

I have had a brief foray into another forum, Tropicalfishforum, and I'm now leaving with my tail between my legs after being called a 'troll and insensitive' because I said I felt sorry for her fish, as they were only being fed every 2-3 days as she was doing a' fish in' cycle after her 'fishless' cycle adding ammonia failed, and did not wish the same op's child happy birthday. As it turns out, the child is ill and every birthday is a bonus but how the feck am I supposed to know that? I don't assume that every child described as 'special needs' has life threatening health problems. Apparently this is so much worse because I'm a woman_ and_ a mother. Now I know why I stick to animals and dodge the mother and child groups 

Now back to fish.

The betta channoides fry eating bbs. I think they look a cross between toads and fish. Adorable


----------



## X3NiTH (21 Nov 2014)

They look super happy!

Shame about over there, not your fault you weren't part of the clique.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Nov 2014)

Hi all,





ldcgroomer said:


> I have had a brief foray into another forum, Tropicalfishforum, and I'm now leaving with my tail between my legs after being called a 'troll and insensitive' because I said I felt sorry for her fish, as they were only being fed every 2-3 days as she was doing a' fish in' cycle after her 'fishless' cycle adding ammonia failed


 I don't think they are very keen on us on "TropicalFishForum". 

It isn't a forum that I've ever looked at, but yesterday some-one just sent me a link to a thread on "TFF" <"*Cycling With Or Without Plants - Debating The Merits Of Each*">, (following a thread on "PlanetCatfish" <"*Using deep gravel and bacteria to control nitrogen*">). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lindy (21 Nov 2014)

I wonder what Tropicalfishforums uk would make of the indomitable C



dw1305 said:


> I don't think they are very keen on us on "TropicalFishForum".


Well I think I just confirmed their beliefs when I disagreed that it was ok to have fish in an ammonia reading of 0.5.


----------



## tim (22 Nov 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I wonder what Tropicalfishforums uk would make of the indomitable C
> 
> 
> Well I think I just confirmed their beliefs when I disagreed that it was ok to have fish in an ammonia reading of 0.5.


That'll teach you not to cheat on ukaps with inferior forums


----------



## Lindy (22 Nov 2014)

tim said:


> That'll teach you not to cheat on ukaps with inferior forums


Love it!
It really was sad. There is far more knowledge of fish on this forum than there is on tff. All my stuff is deleted and the person who called me 'a horrible person' 'manipulative cow' and told me to 'p1ss off' has been welcomed into the heart of the forum. She is welcome to it lol...
I am officially banned and a 'troller' whatever that is.

It did serve to illustrate what a superiour and friendly site we have at ukaps and I feel a donation coming on when I get paid...


----------



## Edvet (22 Nov 2014)

That's why i rarely/seldom respond in dutch fora.


----------



## Lindy (22 Nov 2014)

The male simplex has eaten about 4 lots of eggs and has a bulging gob again tonight so fingers crossed  he can resist this time.
Both pairs of paros  have new lots of eggs. I was a bit slow taking the second lot of fry out so a lot of them had zipped off before i got to them. Going to take this lot when they are 4 days. Have removed all the snails  from tank 2 and hoping the eggs do better this time.

I have decided to sell on all but a couple of betta splendens and going to concentrate  on paros and wild bettas.

Tempted to totally  gut the big tank and do the blackwater that i had initially  intended with sand/coarse sand substrate.

Planning  on swapping the 2 dennerle  cubes in the lounge  with an optiwhite from under the stairs. The cubes would be handy for raising  different  sizes of fry and a 60 or 70cm optiwhite would  look nice in the lounge.


----------



## tim (23 Nov 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I don't think they are very keen on us on "TropicalFishForum".
> 
> It isn't a forum that I've ever looked at, but yesterday some-one just sent me a link to a thread on "TFF" <"*Cycling With Or Without Plants - Debating The Merits Of Each*">, (following a thread on "PlanetCatfish" <"*Using deep gravel and bacteria to control nitrogen*">).
> 
> cheers Darrel


Just had a quick skim through that thread, it gave me a headache  ukaps rocks


----------



## GHNelson (23 Nov 2014)

When test kits where mentioned that was enough for me 
hoggie


----------



## Lindy (25 Nov 2014)

The paro fry are now 3.5 weeks old. I counted 20+ today when pipetting out waste.








There  are some new fry in there but not sure how many.


----------



## Lindy (28 Nov 2014)

http://www.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/new jet 3500 side.jpg

My life at wc time has just become a lot easier thanks to the wee pump above. Aquarium Systems New Jet 1200lph water pump. I almost spent £50 on an ehiem pump but thought I take a chance on this and have been very pleased. Did have a bit of a flood when I didn't take into consideration the syphon effect when I swiched it off . 
The advert did suggest you needed 19mm tubing for it which I duly bought only to discover it came with a bunch of adapters for 12mm and 16mm etc


----------



## Lindy (1 Dec 2014)

The paro fry are 4.5 weeks  old and moving to a 20l tank tomorrow to grow  on. Last chance for a close up.




The 2 adult pairs will also be moving  into their new tanks. They will all be in a divided 60l. This tank will be an easier height  for checking the tubes for eggs and fry. At the moment the parents tanks are about 6inches off the ground.


----------



## Lindy (2 Dec 2014)

Moved the 20 ish larger fry into the divided tank today.




Thought I'd  only managed to get a few new fry from the last lot i took from the parents tank but now that they are bigger i count over 20 again. I was more successful than i had hoped.

Will move the parents into their sections today.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Dec 2014)

Looking awesome Lindy. I'm really jealous you have the room for such a fish house! 

Maybe one day


----------



## Lindy (3 Dec 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Looking awesome Lindy. I'm really jealous you have the room for such a fish house!


 Thanks Nathaniel, I hope your tank is going well.


----------



## Lindy (4 Dec 2014)

I had a spare tank so set it up in the lounge. It is the least useful  tank for my fish room so allowed  myself a frivolous island scape.


----------



## Lindy (4 Dec 2014)

Oh and the paro fry have finally got their stripes and look so cute!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Dec 2014)

Nice one lindy


----------



## Lindy (10 Dec 2014)

1st lot of paro fry are 5.5 weeks old now and look to be around a cm long.










Have had to make another divided tank for the 2 pair of adults as they could see each other through the clear perspex  and spent all day trying to intimidate each other. They now have around 27 litres each divided by black perspex that has been scoured  by a pot scrubber.

Fry lot no2 have moved into one of the free spaces next to their older siblings.


----------



## Lindy (17 Dec 2014)

The liquorice gourami at 6.5 weeks


----------



## BigTom (17 Dec 2014)

Brilliant job on the Paros. I never did manage to breed mine, it's an itch I still need to scratch. 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2014)

Thank you Tom. I think the only reason this has been successful is the removal of the fry just before they leave the nest. When any have been left in the parents have eaten them. They also do much better in single pairs as more fish seem to be a distraction. Lastly,  30l seems to be the best size for them as it gives the female enough room to be able to avoid the nest when the male is in guard mode. Guard mode only lasts a couple  of days though as I've  had them laying eggs while there are fry still hanging in the tube. I now suspect  that they did breed in my big tank but that predation was just so great nothing survived.


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2014)

Would like to try another type of paro too...


----------



## Lindy (29 Dec 2014)

One of my Paro boys.


----------



## Edvet (29 Dec 2014)

Nice !!


----------



## Lindy (29 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> Nice !!


Thanks edvet, got the proper camera out. Did you get any crazy call outs over christmas? My uncle is a vet and spends christmas with us so we were witness to the call this year, christmas day, from someone who had found fleas on their dog (again). I mean really?


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Dec 2014)

The Emerald in those fins is awesome!


----------



## Lindy (29 Dec 2014)

X3NiTH said:


> The Emerald in those fins is awesome


I see it as turquoise. The flash probably makes it look more green than it is. I have trouble telling some blues from green though.


----------



## X3NiTH (29 Dec 2014)

Turquoise IRL is even better! The tannic water will be fooling the white balance on the camera skewing the colours slightly. 

They've got a big shoal of Juveniles in my local Fishkeeper, currently in their CRS tank, I've been tempted but I just don't have the space, shame, love the way they gracefully hover.


----------



## Edvet (29 Dec 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> crazy call


 A few, but all valid. At least not as crazy as the lady who called me on Easter who said she heard a peep from her boiling egg and wondered if there was a live chick in it...........


----------



## Lindy (29 Dec 2014)

Oh dear, that is priceless!


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> A few, but all valid. At least not as crazy as the lady who called me on Easter who said she heard a peep from her boiling egg and wondered if there was a live chick in it...........


You must be yolking!


----------



## Lindy (8 Jan 2015)

My oldest fry have been moved into a larger tank to grow on. The paros are 9 weeks and the channoides are 15 weeks.













One of the channoides has difficulty swimming. Her tail hangs down in the water as though paralysed  but she has control of all her fins. It doesn't stop her feeding though and she uses leaves and wood to 'hop' up on if she wants to get higher in the tank. They all spend most of the time lurking in the wood and leaf litter so she isn't missing out on anything. I'm hoping she recovers as she wasn't always like this.


----------



## Michael W (8 Jan 2015)

Nice progress for the Paros! Hopefully the Channoides will recover!


----------



## Lindy (8 Jan 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Lindy (9 Jan 2015)

Next lot of fry @ around 6wks


----------



## BigTom (9 Jan 2015)

It's a factory! Brilliant job.


----------



## Lindy (9 Jan 2015)

BigTom said:


> It's a factory! Brilliant job.


Ha, yes, there are about 16 9weeks olds, 20 odd 6week olds and 35 ish at a couple of weeks. the ages are approximate as I put fry that are within a couple of weeks of each other in together. The majority of these are from the most successful pair of adults. The other pair produce few fry and share the same water with the other couple.


----------



## ourmanflint (9 Jan 2015)

Are these all from the fish you got from Colin at the fish hut Lindy? If so what are you going to call them when you eventually pass them on? Do you have any better idea of an ID? 
Rod


----------



## Lindy (9 Jan 2015)

ourmanflint said:


> Are these all from the fish you got from Colin at the fish hut Lindy


Yes they are.



ourmanflint said:


> If so what are you going to call them when you eventually pass them on


That is a good question! There is one they look very like in the big book I got from colin but people keep saying bintan group. I don't know if Ishould go out on a shakey limb and say they are what they most look like or just label bintan group. I wish someone could look at one and tell me once and for all what they are! I don't think they are bintan but hey ho...




ourmanflint said:


> Do you have any better idea of an ID?


So that would be a big, fat, no.

Any suggestions on how to get them properly identified? I'm going to pm someone on facebook while I remember as he has got David Stricklands fish now which are same as mine.


----------



## BigTom (9 Jan 2015)

I'd sign up on Paro Project and ask Peter Finke. He'll probably just say _bintan_-like though


----------



## ourmanflint (10 Jan 2015)

Hi lindy, one of the reasons I asked is I have a group of 9 of these types of Paros that I also got from Colin same time as david strickland, and I dont know what to do with them? Not having an ID is really bugging me I must admit.


----------



## Lindy (20 Jan 2015)

So no further forward with id. The person i contacted said 'undescribed form but very pretty'  
The first lot of of fry are 10weeks old.
Available for sale in sale forum
The males are squabbling over the best spots.


----------



## Lindy (20 Jan 2015)

video of 10 week old 'baby' guarding the best cave in the tank. view in hd.


----------



## Lindy (5 Feb 2015)

The tanks are all matured nicely. Did 2 new tanks for shrimp with environment soil as my existing shrimp tank had stopped breeding. Shifted the shrimp into the new set ups and then gutted the old substrate and redid with akadama. 



Set up a pond soil based planted tank for the betta simplex. And after a week of settling in the dominant male is holding eggs tonight.







I have one betta simplex fry survivor,  from the last crop, in a breeding box.




I have noticed some fry in one of the parent liquorice gourami tanks so some fry has been able to survive running the gauntlet with the parents. 
Next thing will be to set up a planted tank for a breeding group of betta channoides. Interfering works well with the paros and it is easy to remove their fry before they leave the tube but with mouthbrooders you have to remove the whole parent fish and it is hard to tell whether they have released their fry or if they have eaten them. I have tried removing the male simplex twice and only have 1 surviving fry so will try the natural approach.


----------



## Lindy (3 Mar 2015)

Simplex boys been trying to out do each other for best part of an hr. I think this might come down to who tires first.
















I have 2 channoides boys holding. One a young males first batch si he has done well not to eat them.


----------



## Lindy (3 Mar 2015)

Maybe the MODS could move this journal to The fish forum as it isn't really a journal or about plants...


----------



## Lindy (9 Jul 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (9 Jul 2015)

I have some nicely marked babies so will try and get some better shots. Also have blue tigers and red tigers so just waiting for them to be large enough to breed to sex them. 4 tanks are now turned over to shrimp using a variety of substrates. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_V (9 Jul 2015)

Nice! Is the pregnant female in the back a red whine? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1068 met Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (9 Jul 2015)

Yes, she is a Hinomaru wine red. Have some tiny wine red shrimplets recently hatched so excited to see whats in there. The wine red is recessive to black so I've had to mate her with a wine red male to get a higher percentage of wine red babies. got a fair number of blue bolts too and what might be a pink bolt from this shrimps last lot of hatching but still too small to tell.


----------



## Lindy (9 Jul 2015)

Hino male




Mosura baby




Low grade blue bolt




Tank #1



Tank#2



Tank#3



Tank#4




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_V (9 Jul 2015)

What water do you use for the shrimp? Normal water with ph-lowering gravel? Or something else?


----------



## Lindy (9 Jul 2015)

I use rain water remineralised with salty shrimp. I have environment soil in tank one and have akadama in other tanks. I have used ada amazonia in the past and it is actually cheaper than all the shrimp specific substrates so will be using for next tank that is set up. Akadama is cheapest clay substrate though.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (21 Jul 2015)

F1 hybrids 








Some taiwan bee babies


 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_V (21 Jul 2015)

I'm jelous  want that want that want that!!!    I just spotted 2 blue shadow panda in my tank. I hope they will grow big and het small shrimp


----------



## James O (22 Jul 2015)

Not sure how I missed this Lindy.......

I'm slightly envious


----------



## Lindy (9 Aug 2015)

Young pair of Betta channoides that I've just sexed and paired.





Betta wrap




Passing eggs




Got some great video of wrap and egg passing but have to youtube it so can post on here. Kid been hogging the laptop  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (10 Aug 2015)

A bit of Betta lovin...


----------



## Lindy (11 Sep 2015)




----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2015)

I picked up some new Paros from Colin Dunlop recently. They were labelled sp. Bintan but I hoped they weren't as they are usually labelled incorrectly. The gamble paid off and I have a group of sp. Pheonicurus.  Stunning little fish and showing breeding colours. Unfortunately I am preparing to move house so can't separate them out for successful breeding so for now will just have to content myself with watching the trial runs. Please understand it is tricky getting photos of flares as they mostly last a second if you are lucky.










Love these little fish!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2015)

It seems the other fish in this photo is a female anjunganensis so will be swapping her with another breeder for another female phoenicurus.


----------



## alto (30 Oct 2015)

Absolutely stunning boy!


----------

